
NixOS 18.03 “Impala” Released - johnramsden
https://nixos.org/nixos/manual/release-notes.html#sec-release-18.03
======
johnramsden
I was hoping to see declarative user profiles [1] merged into this release,
which is the next big future I'm really looking forward to. Too bad it didn't
make it in. Looks like it should be another great release though, good to see
Nix defaulting to 2.0.

1:
[https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/pull/9250](https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/pull/9250)

